# Auto Detox: Jaguar XKR



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

​
Thank you for taking the time to read another detailing thread by Auto Detox. For more up to date goings on why not check out my new Facebook page using the icon above ? 

Jaguar XKR cabriolet - 3 day correction detail​
I detailed a family members cars last year a stunning black porsche 996 turbo 








This also had a three day detail on it to restore it back to decent level. This time the job in hand was this lovely Jaguar super charged XKR in what a stunning colour too !

The car was dropped off to me on Monday morning ready for the work to commence, inside my new unit this is how she stood




















































































































































































































































I moved the car outside & started with the cleaning,

First stage was to give the wheel arches a good clean, jet washed, scrubbed with all purpose cleaner, brushed & finally rinsed again with the jet wash




























Alloys were also jet washed first treated to an acid free wheel cleaner, cleaned with various metal free brushes & rinsed off, the tyres were also cleaned with apc










The roof was in very good condition so was lightly cleaned with a mild apc solution & soft bristled brush. This was later protected with 303 fabric guard.










The car was washed in the usual safe manner with 2 buckets & soft lambs wool wash mitt.

The engine was rinsed at low pressure & cleaned with apc plus detail brushes

The car was clayed inside, not much in the way of contamination but well worth the effort










Back outside for another rinse & dried with plush drying towels.

Inside I took stock of the job ahead & examined the car under the 3M Sungun & took paint readings too
































































The Jaguar paint proved to be quick sticky, I finally settled on the Meguiars microfiber system followed with 85RE on finishing pad via the da for a really nice finish

Making sure everywhere was free from dust before lsp applied










Inspecting the paint again before Auto Finesse Tough Coat goes on


















































































One under strip lighting










Tough coat










This was applied & left to cure a short while, prior to a coat of Desire wax applied on top



















Mint rims for the alloys










Engine dressed:




























Tyres dressed & exhaust piped polished.

Time was marching on in the evening of day 3 so no interior detailing shots this time, sorry. It was fully hoovered, leather cleaned & conditioned. glass & wood polished.

Paintwork had a Finale qd wipe down last thing just before final shots, hope you like them
































































Just love the bonnet on this car !









































































Regards
Barry
Auto Detox
www.autodetox.co.uk


----------



## Favorito (Jul 11, 2012)

Good work mate! Congrats :thumb:


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

what a car, what a colour. cracking job buddy


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning work Barry, check out that flake pop!!


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

Great car and a superb colour!


----------



## Buddrow (Feb 20, 2012)

great work, nice.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job mate :thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work on amazing car, sweet unit :thumb:.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Barry


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Good work looks fantastic


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Now thats more like.

Check out the flake in that paint!

Awesome

Chris.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Favorito said:


> Good work mate! Congrats :thumb:


Thank you :thumb:



davec said:


> what a car, what a colour. cracking job buddy


Cheers Dave, appreciate the kind words



tonyy said:


> Great job:thumb:


Thanks Tonyy



Scrim-1- said:


> Stunning work Barry, check out that flake pop!!


Thanks Scrim, I know & PBucket has ruined the pic quality aswell, in the late evening sunlight when the outside shots were taken it looks awesome :thumb:



rodders said:


> Great car and a superb colour!


Thanks Rodders



Buddrow said:


> great work, nice.


Thank you



DMH-01 said:


> Good job mate :thumb:


Cheers mate



deni2 said:


> Great work on amazing car, sweet unit :thumb:.


Thanks Deni, unit has changed again since this detail it looks even better now & almost complete :thumb:



North east Car Care said:


> Cracking work Barry


Thanks :thumb:



Derekh929 said:


> Good work looks fantastic


Thanks Derek



ckeir.02mh said:


> Now thats more like.
> 
> Check out the flake in that paint!
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris, the flake on this car was stunning & I booked another yesterday too, can't wait for that one british racing green  :thumb:

Thanks for the kind words gents
Baz


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great stuff Barry, brought back to life mate:thumb: The AF combo compliments the finish just right


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

nice work mate


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

great job :thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Looking very sharp Baz, great flake pop


----------



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

That is a stunning XKR


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

awesome


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Agree with you there the colour is awesome, especially after your hard work.

Quick question - where did you get the wee pad you used with Mint Rims which has the finger pouch in? Cheers


----------



## Rexob (Jun 29, 2012)

fantastic work :thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice job there


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

slrestoration said:


> Great stuff Barry, brought back to life mate:thumb: The AF combo compliments the finish just right


Cheers Nick :thumb: really impressed with all the AF stuff I've been using lately 



lisaclio said:


> nice work mate


Thank you



Miguel Pestana said:


> great job :thumb:


Thanks Miguel



SimonBash said:


> Looking very sharp Baz, great flake pop


Howdy Simon ! cheers dude



Ian2k said:


> That is a stunning XKR


Yes it is, I was sorry to see it go



cossienuts said:


> awesome


Thanks !



Soul Hudson said:


> Agree with you there the colour is awesome, especially after your hard work.
> 
> Quick question - where did you get the wee pad you used with Mint Rims which has the finger pouch in? Cheers


Thanks Mr Hudson, honestly I have had them a while & cannot remember where I got them, sorry 



Rexob said:


> fantastic work :thumb:


Thanks Mr Rexob



gb270 said:


> Nice job there


Cheers GB

Thanks everyone 
Baz


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Doh! Nevermind


----------



## goodyuk82 (May 12, 2011)

Fab finish. i love the bonnet shots.


----------



## david_pupu (Sep 19, 2011)

superr car great job mate


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Soul Hudson said:


> Doh! Nevermind


Sorry mate bad memory :lol:



goodyuk82 said:


> Fab finish. i love the bonnet shots.


Thanks ! There are some of my favourites too :thumb:



david_pupu said:


> superr car great job mate


Thank you David


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work :thumb:


----------

